# Looking for an Employment in Singapore



## vishwadiga (Jul 19, 2012)

Hi All,

Am looking for an employment in Malaysia / Singapore.. Presently am in Dubai with family, am willing to relocate to Malaysia / Singapore.I Just wanted to know to have comfortable life with family ( myself & wife) how me need per month.


Thanks
Adiga


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

adiga: if you have done your research, you would know your question on 'how much' is very subjective

You could make do at 3000 $ per month, as most local middle class people do, or cry discrimination at 30,000 $ per month 

For example, an apartment come at 2,000 $ for a HDB 2 room unit or 20,000 $ for a condo ..

Schooling ? between 20,000 to 250,000 ..


----------



## ysayap (May 17, 2012)

It is best to look for a job first before going to Singapore. The cost of living in Singapore is quite high. The salary that you will receive would depend on your credentials. If you want to know more about the salary that you might get, you should consult a Headhunter or an Agent to gauge if you can make it in Singapore.


----------



## vishwadiga (Jul 19, 2012)

Hi,

thanks for the reply ...

Say i got 7000$ per month .. how much i can save?


Rgds
Adiga


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

if you are frugal, you can save 5,500  does that answer your question ?


----------



## riveronearth (Jul 31, 2012)

Hi All, 

I just joined the site and its great to read all the useful comments and the help offered.

I have a couple of questions:

1. What is the best way to hunt for and get a job in Singapore ?
Am based out of India as of now and after reading up many posts that tell us to first go to Singapore and look for a job, I just want to confirm if this is the only way.

2. I am a post graduate in management (MBA) from a premiere institute in India and am looking for product marketing/strategic marketing jobs in Singapore. Have currently about 6 years of work experience (different work experience including market research, business development and product marketing). How easy or difficult is it for me to get a job in Singapore? Are there any specialist consultants that i can seek to get some help find me a job?

3. From most job sites where I have applied, the salary ranges from 5k-6k for my kinda opportunities. Is this the correct estimation or is there a deviation for foreigners?

4. Lastly please do suggest me some best consultants/sites where I can?

Any other useful suggestions/ideas encouraged. Thanks a ton!


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Mate, no offense .. but .. since you say that .. 

"I am a post graduate in management (MBA) from a premiere institute in India and am looking for product marketing/strategic marketing jobs in Singapore. ... "

Did you try some searching online ? unless you expect somebody to rehash and re-present the stuff readily available, am I missing something here ?

Well, throw specific questions, if you need me to assist .. or anybody else to share info.


----------



## riveronearth (Jul 31, 2012)

Hey ecureilx,

None taken! 

Yes..I have been looking for jobs a while now on many websites online. When I say a while, its been around 2-3 months and it could be a very short duration for all I know. So I need some clarity here...typically how long does it take?

Also I have looked into MOM Singapore website and since they have given clear steps there I have been following them.

I just wanted to gather peoples experiences first hand to know the approach better. 

Typically how does it go? I have put my questions clearly in terms of pointers above. It cant get clearer...but I will try to explain myself.

What I am really looking for is ...your experience that can tell me..one of the following options or whatever u think is right

1. First look online (the response has been pretty low, so sometimes I wonder if its me or the trend as such). Then approach a consultant..
Yes. it will take 6 months or so...may be come to Singapore then..and look for jobs.

or it could be ..talk to consultants on phone, meet them, online stuff doesnt work as the response typically is low. Come to Singapore sometime and then schedule some interviews etc...

I don't know because I haven't gone through the complete process...so you would be the best person or anyone else here who gets what I am trying to elicit.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

My two cents.



riveronearth said:


> Yes..I have been looking for jobs a while now on many websites online. When I say a while, its been around 2-3 months and it could be a very short duration for all I know. So I need some clarity here...typically how long does it take?


it all depends upon the company / employer

Some employers want staff ASAP, some - well, they could wait upto 3 months, as the current staff departing may have served a 3 months notice.

There is no fixed answer.



> Also I have looked into MOM Singapore website and since they have given clear steps there I have been following them.


MOM is the last place to read up- the first would be to get an employer who is going to recruit you .. 

Oh, well, you can do some read up on PEP - google for MOM Personalised Employment Pass.



> 1. First look online (the response has been pretty low, so sometimes I wonder if its me or the trend as such). Then approach a consultant..
> Yes. it will take 6 months or so...may be come to Singapore then..and look for jobs.


Different folks, different strokes

If you are hot property, you will be hunted and the agents will do all and insist you just fly here .. as I know some guys who were told that all paperwork will be taken care of, the person just has to fly down here and start work - heck, the agents even fixed the serviced apartment for him.



> or it could be ..talk to consultants on phone, meet them, online stuff doesnt work as the response typically is low. Come to Singapore sometime and then schedule some interviews etc...


There is no fixed answer - as I said above.

A better solution would be to work with Indian agents, who have office in India, to help you to source a job for you .. 



> ..so you would be the best person or anyone else here who gets what I am trying to elicit.


  

Well, there is nothing as good a working hard.

ten plus years ago, not many people wanted to come to Singapore, and those who came only had one thing in their mind - use Singapore as a stop-gap measure ..

Now things have changed, and even if you take banks like Citi and Barcap or UBS or CS or HSBC, there are a few hundred English, American, Swiss, German and others who are quite keen to work and are working here ... 

You gotta compete .. and that is - well, if how you sell yourself .. 

Good luck


----------



## riveronearth (Jul 31, 2012)

ecureilx said:


> My two cents.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the reply! 

Working with Indian Agents sounds good... 

And yeah selling myself is another thing I would spend time on 

Cheers!


----------



## ptrlee (Apr 22, 2011)

I agree with my fellow forum friends that it is very subjective to say that a particular amount of salary would be sufficient for a person or not. People have different preferences and spending habits, so it is very tough to say that how much is good for a person.
As far as looking for a job in Singapore is like looking for a job anywhere else which requires a good amount of your time and energy. But if you have a good experience, like that of Riveronearth, you have an edge on others. There are consultants who can guide you through this and search a job for you.


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

ecureilx said:


> Well, there is nothing as good a working hard.
> 
> ten plus years ago, not many people wanted to come to Singapore, and those who came only had one thing in their mind - use Singapore as a stop-gap measure ..
> 
> ...


very true. 10-15 years ago, foreigners living (working or studying) in Singapore were very scarce. 
Westerners would be in Singapore on Expat term. They were provided with huge bungalow house, big cars, etc. It was very exclusive back then.

Now? I see many westerners staying in my HDB neighbourhood, taking bus to work, etc. And when I took my bike license early this year (Goodness, all the youngsters said that I am in midlife crisis, since I was the only "mature" student taking class 2B in CDC), I simply saw 3-5 westerners taking bike license too (yes, it's class 2B!) 

Time has changed


----------

